# مشروع تخرج مبكر في حياتي..ارجوا المساعدة..



## الـحـربـي (9 يناير 2008)

,,/ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته /,,

معاكم اخوكم :- محمد سعيد الحربي .. من دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة.

انا عندي مشكلة واصبحت في حياتي ولامفر منها وهو مشروع تخرج يجب ان انجزه والتسليم يوم 28/4/2008م.

القصة ومافيها اني طالب ثانوي ادرس في معهد التكنولوجيا التطبيقية والمستوى التعليمي عندنا عالي جدا .. وهذا المعهد فكرة الشيخ المغفور له زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان (رحمه الله) .. اونجزه الشيخ محمد بن زايد آل نهيان.

والفكرة هي ان يقوم هذا المعهد بتخريج نخبه الطلاب حتى يصنعوا مستقبل دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة في مجال الصناعة ..

والمشكله هي اننا الدفعة الاولى لهذا المعهد ولم يتخرج احد قبلنا لاننا دخلنا المعهد في وقت افتتاحه..

والآن ونحن في عامنا الاخير طلب منا عمل .. مشروووووع تخرج .. وهذا يأخذه المهندسون المتخرجين من الجامعة بدرجة بكلريوس وماجستير .. وانه مبكر جدا علينا ..

واريد مساعدتكم بقدر الامكان بالعملية في هذا المشروع والخططوات وبكون شاكر لكم يا اخواني..

))++++++++++++++++++(( المشروع هو ))++++++++++++++++++

vinding machine

هي الآله التي نستخدمها لأشتراء الحلويات او المشروبات في الشارع .. ندخل بها الدرهم او العمله النقدية الي لدينا فتعمل لوحة اختيار الطلب تضغط على رقم الطلب الذي تريده فيسقط الحلوى التي اخترتها إلى الفتحه التي في الاسفل وتأخذ طلبك وتبدأ بأكله ^_^..

ولكن في مستواي انا ورفقائي نجد صعوبه بعمل هذا الشي .. ومازلت بسن الـ17 عشر وعلي عمل هذا المشروع انا وثلاث اشخاص يساعدونني من صفي ..

ارجوا مساعدتكم لي يا خبراء الهندسة .. وسأكون شاكر لكم حتى آخر يوم في حياتي..

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


----------



## م/ كريم (13 يناير 2008)

ما هو نوع العملة التي ستستخدمها (( ورقيه ام معدنيه ام الاثنين معا )) 
اذا كانت العمله معدنية فالموضوع يصبح اسهل بكثيير 

اما لو كانت العملة ورقيه فهو موضوع معقد قليلا


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (13 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
اولا عليك تحديد نوع ال controller وانا بنصحك بال PIC microcontroller لهذا النوع من التطبيقات وحدد نوع العمله لتحديد نوع sensors المطلوب.:3: _to be continue_


----------



## الـحـربـي (14 يناير 2008)

,,/ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته /,,

مشكوورين اخواني على مروركم الطيب .. وربي يعطيكم الف عافية انشالله ..

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

م/ كريم :: انا استخدم العملة المعدنية .. ( الدرهم الاماراتي) .. ووشكرا لمساعدتك عزيزي..

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

اسامة الخواجا :: مشكوور عزيزي على مساعدتك .. ونحن بدينا بالمشروع بتجميع المعلومات عن الآله وبدأ تجميع الافكار وفكرتك عزيزي بتفيدني وانا انتظر منك المزيد وبوافيك بكل شي جديد عندي ان شاء الله .. وسأقوم بإستخدام الـplc بالتأكيد لانه الأساس لعمل هذا المشروع .. واترقب منك المزيد يا الغالي..

___________________________

والله يعطيكم العافية على المساعدة .. والسموحة ع القصور..


----------



## الـحـربـي (15 يناير 2008)

,,/ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته /,,

اخواني اليوم كنت مع المهندس الي يساعدنا في المشروع ..

فقال لنا ان المشروع ليس بالضروره ان يكون تكلونوجي جدا ..

يكون بسيط جدا .. بالنسبة لطلاب مرحلة ثانوية .. يكون عملي ولكن فقط بسيط لابعد حدود ..

يستخدم فيه مثل .. photocell sensor .. بسيط وصغير فقط يمر به الدرهم وتقوم المكينة بالعمل واختار الصنف المطلوب .. وبعدها يسقط اختيارنا ونبدأ بأكله .. ^_* ..

وارجوا مساعدكم لي باختيار القطع والفكرة في هذا المشروع ..

وشكرا لكم ..


----------



## CoNcOrD (15 يناير 2008)

اخي الكريم
بعد التحيه ان كنت تحتاج اي معلومات عن هذا الموضوع فانا قمت بتنفيذه من قبل باستخدام 
pic16f877A
لاله صنع القهوه التي تعتبر نفس الاليه العمل لدي جميع المخططات والدراسات ان كنت تود ذالك
واتمنى لي ولكم التوفيق


----------



## الـحـربـي (17 يناير 2008)

هلا والله اخوي .. CoNcOrD ..

مشكوور عزيزي على مرورك الطيب .. 

وشكرا للمعلومة .. وانشالله بستفيد منها ..

وربي يعطيك الف عافية انشالله ..

والسموحة ع القصور ..


----------



## bablo (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم انا الزميل bablo من دولة سورية من معهد التحم الألي لدينا ايضاً مشروع تخرج ولدي نفس الفكرة مكنة صنع القهوة فأرجو المساعدة


----------



## اوبان (16 فبراير 2009)

يا اخي العزيز عليك ان تعرف اولا مبداء عمل السينسور الذي تستخدمه قبل كل شيء لذالك اذهب الى هذا المرجع 
"experimental methods for engineers " J.P.Holman " 7th edition
go page 204 to 218 
في هذه الصفحات تجد المبداء لكثير من السينسورات والتي تسمى ايضا transducers وسهل جدا فهمها

وشكرا


----------



## سيطور (17 فبراير 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء يمكنكم الاستفادة من الكتب الموجودة في ملتقانا المبارك والخاصة بالروبوتكس


----------

